# Help with 9lb pork butt



## bradsbbq (Feb 24, 2013)

Does anyone no how long to smoke 9lb pork butt at 225-250?


----------



## njfoses (Feb 24, 2013)

bradsbbq said:


> Does anyone no how long to smoke 9lb pork butt at 225-250?


Depends as all butt's cook a bit differently.  Are you going to foil at all?  What type of smoker?  90 min or so per pound would be a rough estimate.


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 24, 2013)

I always plan on close to two hours per pound.Cook to internal temp not time. If it gets done early you can wrap it in foil then some towels and put in a dry cooler till you need it


----------



## bradsbbq (Feb 24, 2013)

im smoking on a weber smokey mountain and ok thanks!


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 24, 2013)

If your planning on pulled pork, take the internal temp up to 198 -205. It can be sliced around 185. There will be a temp stall around 150-160 degrees. Just wait it out and the temp will start to rise again. If you foil the butt around 145 you can speed up the cooking but you will soften the bark.


----------



## bradsbbq (Feb 24, 2013)

no foil


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 26, 2013)

You said it Brad....no foil.  That's the way I like it anyway!  I am a bark junkie and believe that no foil is the way to go!

Of course, if you are in a time pinch there is nothing like the Texas Crutch to get you through that stall...

Bill


----------

